# ladies, what would you do (tampon question)



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

hi girls! (guys, if you're squeemish, stop reading here!!)

i have a serious tampon question for you all. i know we've dealt with this issue to some extent a while back D) but i was faced with a dilemma on Sat that i sorta worked out but would like to hear how others would deal with it. 

here's the deal: i did a super-long road ride on Sat. it was an organized ride with a 125 mile option, which i chose to do (ride report should be posted tomorrow!). i knew i would be out on the road for 7-7.5 hrs. of course, i woke up Sat am and got my period!  now, it does slow down during exercise as we all know but i still wanted to be sure to have tampons with me just in case. 

here's what i did: i put a tampon in the back pocket of my jersey (along with my CO2s, a spare tube, 7 gels, etc). this seemed like a good solution until i took the tampon out to use it. it was soggy from sitting against my sweaty back for 3 hrs!!  needless to say, it was useless. fortunately, i could do without, but if the ride were today i would be in trouble!

here's my question: how would you carry them and what would you take?! (i don't wear a camelbak or any other type of pack on the road so putting them in there is not an option.)

rt


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*little snack-size ziplock*

These are great for everything. They keep your $ / tampons / kleenex dry.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

could also stick it someplace other than a jersey pocket. Small saddle bag for example (ironic location there for it).


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

ziplocks rule. I also take lots of extra tp, if nothing else to wrap up the offending creature until I can dispose of it properly. I'm always in the back country, and so "pack it out " is a must.

Why is it that these all say epics always end up occuring on my heaviest days? I ended up with the worst case of saddle sort, I think it's because of extra congestion in the area. I never get saddle sore othewise.

formica


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

At the drugstore, check out the section where they sell travel items- you know, the soap holders, empty plastic bottles, tiny shampoos etc. A plastic toothbrush holder might be just about the right size! 

But Ziploc bags work great, and it's always best to have moist towelettes and extra tissues (and extra plastic sandwich bags) for purposes of carrying out.


----------



## courtney (Aug 9, 2004)

*ob*

also, ob tampons w/out applicators are wrapped in plastic, usually pretty protective.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

MidAtlanticXCer said:


> These are great for everything. They keep your $ / tampons / kleenex dry.


good idea. i didn't think of the ziplock till it was too late. i'll buy a box of the snack size tonight when i'm at the store. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*what about hand washing?!*



courtney said:


> also, ob tampons w/out applicators are wrapped in plastic, usually pretty protective.


i find ob's can get kinda messy.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Christine said:


> At the drugstore, check out the section where they sell travel items- you know, the soap holders, empty plastic bottles, tiny shampoos etc. A plastic toothbrush holder might be just about the right size!
> 
> But Ziploc bags work great, and it's always best to have moist towelettes and extra tissues (and extra plastic sandwich bags) for purposes of carrying out.


i think i'll go with baggies. a toothbrush holder would definitely be too tall to fit into a jersey pocket.  i was lucky for this ride in that they had port-o-potties set up at each of the SAGs so i didn't have to worry about packing out.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

formica said:


> ... Why is it that these all say epics always end up occuring on my heaviest days?


ya got me!  but it always seems to happen doesn't it?! must be murphy's law of menstration or something! 

rt


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

my gf who was with me was making jokes about a PMS ride.... we could male bash all we want, pass out ibuprofen and chocolate at every break, we'd ALL be riding like dorks, compare tampon brands, it'd be a hoot. We's all have to live in the same house for 6 months prior in order to get synchronized, tho.


formica


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

the keeper can be used longer than a tampon since no obsorbsion(sp) 

It's great for those long days since you can go 8 hours or so with out haveing to empty it. 

no toxic shock, it's made out of natural rubber.

Otherwise, zip baggies rule. They have saved my cell phone more than once too.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

CycleMainiac said:


> the keeper can be used longer than a tampon since no obsorbsion(sp)
> 
> It's great for those long days since you can go 8 hours or so with out haveing to empty it.
> 
> ...


i think i'll go with the baggies! 

rt


----------



## Atty (Apr 15, 2004)

*rt* said:


> i find ob's can get kinda messy.
> 
> rt


I'm not sure if ob's are the ones I use for smaller purposes or not. I was going to suggest the 'travel' size type tampons in plastic that are kinda folded into the applicator. The only problem with that is if you open them in a hurry, sometimes you pull the applicator part out and then you have to wrestle with rethreading the string through the applicator, etc.  Then you'll have an excuse as to why your race time was a little lacking, lol. 

Atty


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

CycleMainiac said:


> the keeper can be used longer than a tampon since no obsorbsion(sp)
> 
> It's great for those long days since you can go 8 hours or so with out haveing to empty it.
> 
> .


What about super heavy flow days? the change a super plus every two hours kind of flood? I'd seriously consider it for my longer rides but I have certain days where it seems like my whole period is over in a 24 hours or less.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Atty said:


> I'm not sure if ob's are the ones I use for smaller purposes or not. I was going to suggest the 'travel' size type tampons in plastic that are kinda folded into the applicator. The only problem with that is if you open them in a hurry, sometimes you pull the applicator part out and then you have to wrestle with rethreading the string through the applicator, etc.  Then you'll have an excuse as to why your race time was a little lacking, lol.
> 
> Atty


good idea. the compact ones are a better size for jersey pockets (i kept worrying that the one i had with me would poke out the top of my pocket!  ). and if i put them into a baggie then they will be doubly protected!

rt


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

I was going to suggest the same thing. they are tiny, plastic wrapped and if you just through in a little wetwipe, you can clean afterwards as well.

I use a keeper, but not on the bike. I find it uncomfortable for riding.


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

*rt* said:


> a toothbrush holder would definitely be too tall to fit into a jersey pocket.


Shorter than a tooth brush holder.... go to the candy section. Buy one of those plastic tubes of M&M minis. My wife uses one, perfect size, comes with chocolate, leave the lable on it or not  .


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

gpsser said:


> Shorter than a tooth brush holder.... go to the candy section. Buy one of those plastic tubes of M&M minis. My wife uses one, perfect size, comes with chocolate, leave the lable on it or not  .


very clever! 

rt


----------



## Gnarlene (Jan 13, 2004)

*Pack it in..pack it out.*

I, too, use plastic baggies. I think for RT's purposes, the little snack size ones will be OK, as it sounds like port-a-potties are along the way for disposal purposes.

However, I must admit that I quadruple wrap my used ones when I'm in the backcountry. And I use freezer-style baggies which are thicker and more durable. I just can't stand the thought of that, um, smell, attracting all the carnivors of the forest to my general vicinity....if you know what I mean.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

what brand?

platex comes in a plastic wrapper.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

pfunk said:


> what brand?
> 
> platex comes in a plastic wrapper.


tampax. paper wrapper, cardboard applicator - everything is biodegradable.....in my pocket apparently!! 

rt


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

um..on another note..hehe Sorry, wanted to ask and saw your post here, sooo....

Anyhoo..you racing at Dauset this weekend? Just wondering is all. I'm racing there in Sport. My first SERC race. Only been a GAPer so far. Can't pass up racing H n Puff. 

Duck


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*yep!*



Duckman said:


> um..on another note..hehe Sorry, wanted to ask and saw your post here, sooo....
> 
> Anyhoo..you racing at Dauset this weekend? Just wondering is all. I'm racing there in Sport. My first SERC race. Only been a GAPer so far. Can't pass up racing H n Puff.
> 
> Duck


i'll be there. 

there should be a pretty good turnout since it's the SERC finals.

i'll probably pre-ride sat morning. and then my race on sun isn't till around 11:45 or so. mmmm, i get to sleep in! 

rt


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Plastic cigar tube with thread on cap.

Stuff a plastic sandwich bag in there too for good measure.


----------



## Nitrox_Bunny (Jul 13, 2004)

*rt* said:


> hi girls! (guys, if you're squeemish, stop reading here!!)
> 
> i have a serious tampon question for you all. i know we've dealt with this issue to some extent a while back D) but i was faced with a dilemma on Sat that i sorta worked out but would like to hear how others would deal with it.
> 
> ...


 tampax compact. they're about 2" long, plastic applicator, with plastic wrapping. I've always brought them out to the field with me (when I was in the army) and never had a problem with them there. Now I bring them on rides with me. they fit perfectly in inside pockets so they're discrete.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Nitrox_Bunny said:


> tampax compact. they're about 2" long, plastic applicator, with plastic wrapping. I've always brought them out to the field with me (when I was in the army) and never had a problem with them there. Now I bring them on rides with me. they fit perfectly in inside pockets so they're discrete.


Ditto, these are great. I always have one with me just in case. I actually wrap one of those pre-wrapped panty liner around it with a rubber band - those other two items can come in handy as well and the whole bundle is small.

The other thing that is key to avoiding heavy flow on big rides is to use this product.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*thanks!*



Impy said:


> Ditto, these are great. I always have one with me just in case. I actually wrap one of those pre-wrapped panty liner around it with a rubber band - those other two items can come in handy as well and the whole bundle is small.
> 
> The other thing that is key to avoiding heavy flow on big rides is to use this product.


yup, i just went out and bought a box of the tampax compacts and a bunch of snack sized ziplocks. i'm ready for anything now! 

rt


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Impy said:


> Ditto, these are great. I always have one with me just in case. I actually wrap one of those pre-wrapped panty liner around it with a rubber band - those other two items can come in handy as well and the whole bundle is small.
> 
> The other thing that is key to avoiding heavy flow on big rides is to use this product.


you ride with a panty liner at times? I've thought about it, but I've worried about chafing etc.

As for seasonale...that's overkill when the partner's been fixed.

formica


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

formica said:


> you ride with a panty liner at times? I've thought about it, but I've worried about chafing etc.
> 
> As for seasonale...that's overkill when the partner's been fixed.
> 
> formica


i've never ridden with a panty liner (i agree, i think it would bunch up and chafe) but they can come in handy. when i fell & cracked my head open (i wasn't riding....i fell down my own stairs in my house!) my friend came over and brought me a maxi pad to put on the cut. she thought it would be a good solution since it was absorbant and wouldn't get ruined with the blood! you should have seen the looks i got at the ER when i walked in holding a maxi pad on top of my head!!!! 

no seasonale for me. i can't do any of the hormonal contraceptives. makes my system go all whack-o. talk about inconvenient!! 

rt


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

*rt* said:


> you should have seen the looks i got at the ER when i walked in holding a maxi pad on top of my head!!!!
> rt


LMAO I have a couple of guy friends that use maxi pads in the helmets for sweat control.

I spewed picturing them with helmet hair and maxi stuck to their forehead.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

maxi's are standard thing to put in a good first aid kit. They are prepackaged so they stay clean, very absorbent, and a handy size for many different kinds of wounds. All the local ski patrol, mtb patrol and so on carry them.. We keep a good supply in our various small to full blown wilderness emergency kits. My hubby hates it when I steal supplies for a non-medical emergency.

the thing about guys and helment/sweat is a joke, isnt' it? LOL.

Formica


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

formica said:


> you ride with a panty liner at times? I've thought about it, but I've worried about chafing etc.
> 
> formica


Naw i dont' ride with them as a rule, its just in case of emergency (bandage or major spotting).


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

formica said:


> the thing about guys and helment/sweat is a joke, isnt' it? LOL.
> 
> Formica


Nope, that's why I spewed my coffee.

It's actually a couple of Bike Patrol guys that use the maxi's in their helmets. I bet there's extras just for them in their first aide kit too.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

CycleMainiac said:


> Nope, that's why I spewed my coffee.
> 
> It's actually a couple of Bike Patrol guys that use the maxi's in their helmets.


oh
my 
god

People really do this? This thread is useless without pictures...

formica


----------



## Pirate Girl (Dec 19, 2003)

Since this is the tampon thread...

Ever drop a brand new one in the toilet while changing out? Especially the ones with the plastic applicators, so then you can't just flush. And that means one less tampon available for the day. Of course, stuff like that usually happens on the heaviest days.


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*ouch!*



formica said:


> Why is it that these all say epics always end up occuring on my heaviest days? I ended up with the worst case of saddle sort, I think it's because of extra congestion in the area. I never get saddle sore othewise.
> 
> formica


Totally! I have (and hate) the same experience. Ouch ouch ouch.


----------



## Atty (Apr 15, 2004)

I actually think I'm going to try out the diva cup. It seems like it's associated with the keeper, but it's made of silicone and good for people would may be allergic to latex. From reading some of the testimonials, it seems like the material is a little softer and more flexable. Both the keeper and the diva cup hold 1 oz of fluid and our periods are supposedly supposed to be 3-4 oz total.

Little b, did you try cutting the stem a little bit? That may help with your comfort level, but i'm not sure if that's what's giving you the problem or not. I read that someone had did that to help them.

Here's some links that lead me to try it. I'll probably order it in time for next month's fun of being a woman. 

A thread about it at team estrogen: http://forums.teamestrogen.com/showthread.php?threadid=435&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

And the manufacturer's website with info on each product:http://www.keeper.com/

Hope this helps!

Atty


----------



## Send513 (Aug 22, 2004)

I like to use tin foil to 'dispose' of it while I am in nature... that way I can carry it in a ziplock, but if it falls out, or someone has to go into my bag its not so yucky to look at.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Send513 said:


> I like to use tin foil to 'dispose' of it while I am in nature... that way I can carry it in a ziplock, but if it falls out, or someone has to go into my bag its not so yucky to look at.


great idea!!! I'll have to remember that.. one more thing for the pack...

formica


----------



## Pirate Girl (Dec 19, 2003)

Atty said:


> I actually think I'm going to try out the diva cup.


Hey, let us know how it works out. I checked out the site and that thing looks HUGE! But tampons are probably close to being that big when they open up all the way. The diva cup looks like it has a shorter stem than the keeper, which may be more comfortable.


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

oh yeah, i cut it. over the first year of using it, the stem got shorter and shorter. it still bothers me riding. I was just thinking about it the other day, and i realized i've been using the keeper (the same one!) for 8 years. think of all the money and landfill space i've saved! yeah!

do let us know about the diva cup.


----------



## Bkrgrl (Jan 27, 2004)

*Man-o-man!*

I wish that was on the market when I was taking the pill. Would have been nice! My pill days are done with. Thank goodness  
-Cathy


----------



## MooseLady (Jul 15, 2006)

*Keeper Rocks*

I would definitely recommend the Keeper. I bought it 4 years ago and it still works great. No trash, no smells, very small expense, no toxic shock syndrome. I like the fact that women take control of their health, and don't succumb to the "bleached, sanitary mentality." Menstration is natural. The Keeper takes a little getting used to, but once you have it down I've found it to be easy. Women should be sure to get the tail length right for their body, to avoid discomfort that other women in the forum mentioned.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Pirate Girl said:


> Since this is the tampon thread...
> 
> Ever drop a brand new one in the toilet while changing out? Especially the ones with the plastic applicators, so then you can't just flush. And that means one less tampon available for the day. Of course, stuff like that usually happens on the heaviest days.


Yes.  And not only does it happen on heavy days, it happens when it's the only tampon within reach and I've got to figure a way to get to another one without making a mess. Argh!

Typically for riding though, I use the Compax + ziploc baggie plan.


----------



## blossom (Jul 30, 2006)

pfunk said:


> what brand?
> 
> platex comes in a plastic wrapper.


The travel size wrapped in plastic are harder to find, but i found them specific to drugstores under their brand like walgreens or CVS. I actually washed a tampon i left in may side pocket and it was still good afterwards. Also their have feminine wipes indivitually wrapped (Always brand:"always clean"and those come in handy are also wrapped to withstand moisture and there take out the funk making you feel fresher on the longer rides:thumbsup:

PS: i actually also put a long pantyliner in the pants to protect from the leakage,unless ya use undies, which rub, just make sure there long or there end up like a ball in your pants from the moisture and sweat! The joys off being a women


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm still a happy Keeper user and my daughter recently purchased a diva cup. We kept the box of tampons as they do have a good alternate use. For festivals or other events where they search your bags for alcohol, the search ends when the young guys searching discover the tampons. unwrapped tampons are particularly effective.


----------



## ima_bleeder (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm really interested in the Keeper / Diva cup option. Unfortunately my epic race (8 - 9 hours) is this Sunday, which is roughly when I'll be starting. I'm going to be having enough troubles, so I don't think this is the time to be experimenting. But I'll definitely be looking into it for the next time.


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

LOL! This thread is too funny...

Working in the ER I've seen the maxi pad used as a bandage for many things, and really they are quite absorbent. The other thing I see is tampons up the nose for nosebleeds.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

callmeCrash said:


> LOL! This thread is too funny...
> 
> Working in the ER I've seen the maxi pad used as a bandage for many things, and really they are quite absorbent. The other thing I see is tampons up the nose for nosebleeds.


Last year, or maybe the prior year, at ACL Fest, Ben Kweller got a nose bleed and lots of girls at the front of the stage through tampons up to him and he put them up his nose and continued his set. It was hillarious. My daughter had pics.

Here is one I found online.


----------



## ima_bleeder (Aug 25, 2006)

stripes said:


> For a light flow and short ride, try softcup.com. They rock and they're great if you don't have to remove them. If you do during a heavy flow, they're messy. UNfun.


Excellent advice. I had an 7 1/2 hour race last weekend, but a light flow. I wasn't ready to drop $40 experimenting with the Diva cup, so I tried the softcup instead. Worked fantastically, and I didn't have to stop!!

Seriously, thanks.


----------



## lindsayb (Mar 22, 2008)

*OB Tampons*

http://www.obtampons.com/mightysmall/en/default.jsp

This link will take you to one of the most convenient free samples in the history of all samples. You get five, tiny, wrapped OB tampons in a cute, tiny little plastic case. You can refill the case. It's small enough to fit in a pocket or even your hydration pack. If you can go without an applicator I highly recommend this.


----------

